# Flora/Fauna stuff from Greece



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I'm extremely average at photography but on our recent travels to Greece and on instructions from the boss I took quite a few photos of flowers and stuff.

She now wants to know the name of everything and I haven't a clue, so just wondering if anyone knows the names for all this flora/fauna stuff 8) .....

1. This wee beastie had an argument with the front of the van, what is (was) it?









2. Pretty orange flower, any ideas of the name?









3. Lovely purply colour, but whats it called?









4. Yellow flower with pretty insect...









5. Vivid reddy/pink bush, any ideas?









6. An orchid??









7. Beautiful pastel blue flower...









8. Another beautiful one....









9. A member of the Beatles family?









10. Looks like a type of thistle, but the insect?...









Pete


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Pete, we think No 5 of your pictures is the "Bottle Brush Tree" - Callistemon Laevis. No 6 looks like an Amaryllis but the leaves are not right. How big is it anyway? No 8 is a Caper Plant, Capparis Spinosa and No 9 is a Jewel Scarab Beetle. I'm sure someone else will come up with the rest. Is No 2 an Hibiscus?

Rosie (Mrs Captmike)


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Pete, we think No 5 of your pictures is the "Bottle Brush Tree" - Callistemon Laevis. No 6 looks like an Amaryllis but the leaves are not right. How big is it anyway? No 8 is a Caper Plant, Capparis Spinosa and No 9 is a Jewel Scarab Beetle. I'm sure someone else will come up with the rest. Is No 2 an Hibiscus?

Rosie (Mrs Captmike)

Edit: Great pix BTW. Don't know why the post has come up twice. Finger trouble?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Rosie, I shall pass that on to Judy (Mrs pj).  

Pete


----------



## Birdvan (Sep 12, 2010)

*Might help*

www.cretewww.com


----------

